# Bretton Woods Sunday 11/16



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2014)

Heading up there tomorrow.  Should be rolling in around 10.  

Anyone else plan on skiing BW tomorrow?


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 15, 2014)

Just bought my Superpass , will be there for 8am !! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Just bought my Superpass , will be there for 8am !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


 Didn't you buy a Cannon pass?


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 15, 2014)

I went with the Superpass at the last minute. It's for Cannon too !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I went with the Superpass at the last minute. It's for Cannon too !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


 I thought you had said you got the Cannon pass only over summer. We'll see you at Cannon after TDay.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I thought you had said you got the Cannon pass only over summer. We'll see you at Cannon after TDay.



That was the plan, got caught up with moving and never did it.decided last night to go with the Superpass with hopes of my wife and or daughter getting out one of these days !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes day after Thanksgiving ! Cannon !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 15, 2014)

At bwoods now. Man made blizzard is in effect. Only one trail open by there's no line and decent man made snow. Don't be afraid to try out you new skis. Good coverage on trail. The sides are sketchy. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 15, 2014)

Sweet !! Thanks for the update !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll be at BW tomorrow with the better half. Not sure on arrival time.

I'm at Wildcat now. They have Lynx groomed t2b and Upper Polecat open under the guns. upper polecat is skiing real sweet. Silky smooth with small whales.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Nov 15, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I'll be at BW tomorrow with the better half. Not sure on arrival time.
> 
> I'm at Wildcat now. They have Lynx groomed t2b and Upper Polecat open under the guns. upper polecat is skiing real sweet. Silky smooth with small whales.
> 
> ...



Another frickin' core shot today at Wildcat. I think I got a little too frisky on Polecat, but it was soooo fun!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 15, 2014)

Massive Whalebacks to your left at the top of the lift at BW, they weren't open today but looked like it could be tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice.  Looking forward to some easy cruising up there tomorrow.


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 16, 2014)

How was it today? Spent the morning spreading gravel in the driveway... Wish I had been skiing again 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty good. They left the guns on too long and slushed up the lower mountain. Around 11 they dropped ropes on Crawfords Blaze. Very top was whales with lots of gunpowder, and cords below. Coverage was good. The liquid tomorrow will not do good things though since the very bottom is still a little thin.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

